# Warning signs your lover is bored



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 22, 2009)

Warning signs your lover is bored:

1. Passionless kisses
2. Frequent sighing
3. Moved, left no forwarding address.

? Matt Groening, Love is Hell


----------



## white page (Oct 22, 2009)

> 3. Moved, left no forwarding address.


:rofl: this one is really very subtle.


----------

